# Choosing between two trailers



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

All other things being equal, I would buy the lighter one as you are towing with a 1/2 ton.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Go with the Sundowner. 

...I do like that truck in the second add.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Between the two, I like the first one because it's a slant load and the storage compartment for the tack is easily accessible. 
There is a big price difference though and I think the second one is just fine too for tooling around locally. I pull a two horse straight load with a half ton pick up with no trouble. My truck does have the towing package though with heavy duty coolers on it. 

My horses had an issue with the straight load at first but they got used to it. They had no choice LOL

As an after thought. The other thing that I don't like about the second one is that it is black (heat absorbing) but it is well ventilated.

My first pick would be the first one unless I couldn't afford it, then the second one would just fine


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

The sundowner would be my pick, assuming you can afford it. It's a well known brand that holds its value. I like the set up as it gives you options (2 horse slant or big open stall if you take out the partition), and the rear door looks to be complete. It also has trailer brakes (which maybe the other does too, but doesn't mention). Also, you have a lot more room for tack and other stuff in this trailer (eg, do you haul water with you when you trail ride?).


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

LoriF said:


> Between the two, I like the first one because it's a slant load and the storage compartment for the tack is easily accessible.
> There is a big price difference though and I think the second one is just fine too for tooling around locally. I pull a two horse straight load with a half ton pick up with no trouble. My truck does have the towing package though with heavy duty coolers on it.
> 
> My horses had an issue with the straight load at first but they got used to it. They had no choice LOL
> ...



Also, see how much you can negotiate on each one. That might help you decide as well.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The tiny one is fine for your small horse, but it's black which means it's going to be much hotter than the Sundowner, and what happens in the future if you should get a bigger animal? 


I like the tack compartment on the Sundowner, as well as the nice side escape door. There isn't an escape door on the black one, and I won't have a trailer without one. My current trailer has two escape doors; one on each side of the trailer.


For the price, the Sundowner is the better choice simply because of the extras.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Sundowner for me


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Emoore said:


> I'm looking for an inexpensive horse trailer to haul my horse to local trails. I doubt any of the trips will be over an hour and a half. My tow vehicle is a 1/2 ton Dodge Ram with the 5.2L V8. The area around here is pretty flat, and my horse is around 14.2 hands. I was planning to spend around 3k. I work in an auto body shop and I know how to check floors, frame, wiring, tires, etc. Both sellers say those are in good condition on their trailers but of course I'll check those out. Assuming everything is in good condition, which trailer would you suggest? The first is a bit more than I was looking to spend but I could get the money together. The second one has a truck listed with it but obviously I wouldn't buy the truck.
> 
> 2 Horse Slant w/Tack Room
> 
> Truck & Trailer


the white one will be much easier to sell. Your half ton should be fine. I would never buy a black trailer especially living in the south. It will get very hot for the horse. They shouldn't even make black trailers


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd go with the Sundowner. Hands down.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If for no other reason....the black trailer is 50 years old if "1963" is accurate age!!
It _was_ refurbished and painted but look real close at the top rail and puckering of rust is apparent again...
I don't know of any steel anything this age not affected by rusting and decay....
At this age, well-placed bondo covers huge issues as you know working in a body shop.
It also has a center steel beam the doors secure to..._that to me is a deal-breaker._
I won't buy a trailer made this way and I have easy loaders...

I am not a fan of slants myself but the Sundowner from pictures looks well kept and in nice shape.
The fact the back is not needing entry past a center bar is what swayed my mind.
A open back, whether slant or straight stall makes getting a larger {bigger rib cage} or difficult claustrophobic horse on with less stress and fight.
It also may have a insulated roof which can help with quieter ride during rainstorms and not bake the horses as bad in hot weather.
It is a taller trailer which is a safety issue for any horse if they toss their head for any reason...
Find the extra $$....this is what I would buy if these were my only choices.

Happy shopping...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Emoore (Sep 14, 2015)

Definitely leaning towards the Sundowner, however I've heard of the frame rust issues they had with the suncoat. Dies anyone know if the rust would be visible on close inspection or would it be hidden under the coating? Is this one of the years and models affected?


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

The deciding factor should be the GVW of your pickup and if it's factory equipped with a hauling package. If it doesn't have a hauling package, don't use it for hauling ----it will breakdown resulting in expensive repairs and will never be safe! It's not the distance that you haul that determines what combination of truck and trailer to have----it's the safety of the total package! Most accidents are close to home simply because that is where you drive the most. 


You want a towing vehicle that can handle the worst conditions you can manage. Don't settle for anything less since your and your horse's lives may depend on that vehicle and trailer withstanding a major wreck!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Definitely leaning towards the Sundowner, however I've heard of the frame rust issues they had with the suncoat. Dies anyone know if the rust would be visible on close inspection or would it be hidden under the coating? Is this one of the years and models affected?


 It is visible. The coating would be flaking off and you would see the rust. In the south it isnt an issue like where they use salt on the raods. Take a pic of some sort and stab it to see if it is solid.
I didnt catch that the black one was that old. It is worth about 1000.00 in my area.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Take a pic of some sort and stab it to see if it is solid.

Be real careful about doing something like this. At the very least you could end up dealing with a VERY angry owner.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm with the majority here -- take the Sundowner. The second one would do in a pinch as well. Further thoughts from me:

1. Height -- I suspect the Sundowner is 7ft tall and the black one may be 6'6" at most (and quite possibly 6'3" given that was the standard height for that age of trailer). 14.2 hh horses can deal nicely with the shorter height, taller ones not so much, so it is always nice to maximize one's options.

2. Brakes -- I suspect the Sundowner will have electric brakes on both sets of tires while the black one will only have one set of brakes as that, again, was pretty standard for that age of trailer.

3. Weight -- I suspect the Sundowner will probably be around 2700 lbs while the black one will be around 2300 lbs (I actually have a newer slant load and an old one that looks very similiar to the black so these guesses should be fairly close).

4. Towing vehicle -- I'm using a 3/4 ton 4x4 now and I must confess I would be hard pressed to downsize to a 1/2 ton again as its nice to have some extra power if you need it (maximizing options again) but I used to tow the old trailer (like the black one) with an older Ford half ton and it pulled it well whether there were one or two horses in it.

5. Horse loading -- Having used both a straight load and a slant load, I know that my horses prefer the current slant load and, I assume, because of this I have not had trailer loading issues to contend with.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

This is my trailer, and I haul it with a 1/2 ton F150. It's a big, steel trailer, but I have the tow package and even loaded you can barely feel it behind the truck.


I absolutely LOVE the open back design as do the horses, and I'm getting ready to have the ramp turned into a door and the trailer a step up. That will finally make it perfect for me, as that ramp is heavy and I'd rather have a step up.


You absolutely can haul with a 1/2 ton, but know your vehicle's limits and never tow dangerously.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Speed Racer said:


> You absolutely can haul with a 1/2 ton, but know your vehicle's limits and never tow dangerously.




It's not a matter it you can haul it, it's a matter if you stop it if the trailer brakes fail or somebody cuts you off, if the pickup can handle the load in high cross winds, if the truck can hold the road if the horses have a melt down in the trailer at 65 mph, if you have enough power to keep up with the speed the traffic is moving, if the pickup is equipped for towing so you don't ended up stranded. You have to match the pickup and trailer and that means paying attention to the GVW and what factory equipment is included.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, and I did all the proper research. The truck hauls and stops beautifully with that trailer. Are you trying to be insulting, or do you just assume other people aren't intelligent enough to do their own research, due diligence, and make sure they have the right hauling vehicle? :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

```

```



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Take a pic of some sort and stab it to see if it is solid.
> 
> Be real careful about doing something like this. At the very least you could end up dealing with a VERY angry owner.


Really? If its strong enough to hold a trailer and horses a pic isnt going to hurt anything.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Prairie said:


> It's not a matter it you can haul it, it's a matter if you stop it if the trailer brakes fail or somebody cuts you off, if the pickup can handle the load in high cross winds, if the truck can hold the road if the horses have a melt down in the trailer at 65 mph, if you have enough power to keep up with the speed the traffic is moving, if the pickup is equipped for towing so you don't ended up stranded. You have to match the pickup and trailer and that means paying attention to the GVW and what factory equipment is included.


I will say regardless of what truck you haul if the brakes fail on the trailer it can be much harder to stop. I have a 3/4 ton HD and my empty trailer brakes went out and I had to take the shoulder to avoid hitting someone.


----------



## Emoore (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm definitely going to bypass the black trailer. There's one lady (girl?) ahead of me on the Sundowner but she has to convince her parents to buy it. If she fails I'll go look at it this afternoon.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Really? If its strong enough to hold a trailer and horses a pic isnt going to hurt anything.


If I caught someone 'stabbing' my trailer with a pick and they hadn't paid for it yet, it would get ugly. I take care of my things and a stranger sticking something into my paint job would not get a sweet response.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

churumbeque said:


> I will say regardless of what truck you haul if the brakes fail on the trailer it can be much harder to stop. I have a 3/4 ton HD and my empty trailer brakes went out and I had to take the shoulder to avoid hitting someone.



And that leads to the question of how good were the brakes on you pickup? I've had brakes go out on our 3 horse slant with large dressing room fully load and our 1 ton dually stopped it with no issue so I could change the fuse. I've followed 1/2ton pickups pulling a 2 horse straight load trailer, no dressing room, and watched them swept off the road in a crosswind----that dually didn't even know there was a wind and I certainly didn't have any problem staying on the road. Pulled through the Rockies at 75 mph while the 1/2 tons were struggling to make 40 pulling much lighter and smaller trailer.


Considering the number of year and miles I've driven hauling a loaded traded across this country, give me the truck that can do the job with plenty of spare power and stopping abilities. I've stopped too many times to lend assistance to others who tried to just get by with a pickup that wasn't suited for the job!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Prairie said:


> And that leads to the question of how good were the brakes on you pickup? I've had brakes go out on our 3 horse slant with large dressing room fully load and our 1 ton dually stopped it with no issue so I could change the fuse. I've followed 1/2ton pickups pulling a 2 horse straight load trailer, no dressing room, and watched them swept off the road in a crosswind----that dually didn't even know there was a wind and I certainly didn't have any problem staying on the road. Pulled through the Rockies at 75 mph while the 1/2 tons were struggling to make 40 pulling much lighter and smaller trailer.
> 
> 
> Considering the number of year and miles I've driven hauling a loaded traded across this country, give me the truck that can do the job with plenty of spare power and stopping abilities. I've stopped too many times to lend assistance to others who tried to just get by with a pickup that wasn't suited for the job!



I haul a light '92 two horse trailer with a half ton with no trouble stopping, no trouble keeping speed, no trouble with wind. I do give myself plenty of room from the vehicle in front of me though.
I also live in FL which is pretty flat and just haul to trails around the state. My truck is rated to pull 9500 lbs with a weight distributor. I don't use one but I'm usually pulling 4500 lbs max fully loaded with horses and stuff. 
I do believe the original poster lives in TX and said they will just be hauling locally so I don't think they have to worry about the "Rockies".

You can haul safely with a half ton. It all depends on the truck and the trailer.

A dually is not for everyone. My truck suits me as I use it primarily for driving to work and carrying stuff for working on my house with occasional hauls to the trails. Not everyone can afford a different truck for each purpose, so we have to compromise and make things work.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Emoore said:


> I'm definitely going to bypass the black trailer. There's one lady (girl?) ahead of me on the Sundowner but she has to convince her parents to buy it. If she fails I'll go look at it this afternoon.


Good luck, I hope it's nice enough for you to buy. It's always nice to have your own trailer.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Emoore said:


> I'm definitely going to bypass the black trailer. There's one lady (girl?) ahead of me on the Sundowner but she has to convince her parents to buy it. If she fails I'll go look at it this afternoon.


 The seller shouldn't be holding it for a maybe. First one with the money gets it. Go look at it and be prepared to buy if you like it.


----------



## Emoore (Sep 14, 2015)

churumbeque said:


> The seller shouldn't be holding it for a maybe. First one with the money gets it. Go look at it and be prepared to buy if you like it.


Yeah he "shouldn't" but he wouldn't give me the address to come see it until the girl who called first came to see it. She came out with her parents and bought it so I'm back to square 1. On to the next one. . .


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> The seller shouldn't be holding it for a maybe


The seller can do what ever they darn well like......it's their property, and if they want to go on order of people contacting totally up to them, if they lose a sale because of it then that's up to them as well..


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Emoore said:


> Yeah he "shouldn't" but he wouldn't give me the address to come see it until the girl who called first came to see it. She came out with her parents and bought it so I'm back to square 1. On to the next one. . .


Oh well, that just means there is a better one at a better price waiting for you.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> The seller can do what ever they darn well like......it's their property, and if they want to go on order of people contacting totally up to them, if they lose a sale because of it then that's up to them as well..


a little cranky today??


----------



## Emoore (Sep 14, 2015)

How about a 2002 model Trails West Adventure 3-horse? They've lost the stall dividers and are asking $2k


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Not without the stall dividers. If they're that sloppy (I mean REALLY? How do you lose a stall divider?) about where they put things, God only knows about the rest of the care and maintenance.


----------



## Emoore (Sep 14, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Not without the stall dividers. If they're that sloppy (I mean REALLY? How do you lose a stall divider?) about where they put things, God only knows about the rest of the care and maintenance.


According to the seller, he's a roper and was using to haul roping steers. Got divorced, moved a few times, life happened. . . lost the dividers.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Emoore said:


> According to the seller, he's a roper and was using to haul roping steers. Got divorced, moved a few times, life happened. . . lost the dividers.


 You just said exactly the things I needed to hear to convince ME to run, not walk, away from that deal. #1. Rodeo cowboy, #2. Life happened, #3. Shiftless, #4. Divorced, #5. Shuffled around........Yeah......NO.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You just said exactly the things I needed to hear to convince ME to run, not walk, away from that deal. #1. Rodeo cowboy, #2. Life happened, #3. Shiftless, #4. Divorced, #5. Shuffled around........Yeah......NO.


Wow -- I wonder if he's connected to the ones I've seen up here as that describes them perfectly? :wink:

If the OP can get an experienced autobody/mechanic type person to inspect the trailer, how about lowballing him with the view that the trailer is bought knowing that work (and apparently dividers for a start) will need to be done? I don't know what the trailer market is like where the OP lives -- if it's skimpy this may be an option, not the best, but an option.


----------

